# Feeding fry while away



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a good solution for feeding fry while you are away?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

A friend? Lol. 

Maybe get one of those vacation feeder blocks, i know they worked for me (for the most part) for my convict fry. You could even try one of those automatic feeders, i have one that spins once or twice a day and has a guage that changes the output volume of food that it spits out.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Would the auto feeders work with powder food ? I'm worried about it dumping a ton into the tanks


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

This one is mine that you can buy off me if you want, i dont need it anymore i have my girlfriend to take its place. $10 but you have to come pick it up. As you can see in the picture it goes from zero opening to a lot of opening and everywhere in between


----------

